# Solar Water Heater



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone have experiences to share here? Or information sources? I want to build a small summer system, for minimal showers, laundry and a hot tub.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

solargary is the guy you need to talk to. ericjeeper also built a nice system.

i think gary's site is www.builditsolar.com


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

Just to extend Meloc's advice a bit -- For a simple summer only solar hot water heater, I'd take a look at the batch heaters here:

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm#Batch

The batch heaters are nice and simple -- the free download book by Bainbridge has a ton of information on batch heaters.

Gary


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

for shower wasser, I do not have my panels tied into my water heater. due to the way my system is designed. I will cover mine and let them rest til heating season comes around again.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

I've been kicking this idea around for awhile, too. I am wondering, which system will have the least pressure loss? A coil or a manifold-type setup for the collectors? My fluid dynamics/physics degree was recieved in a box of Cracker Jacks some time ago, its not serving me too well here...

My insticts (guessing) tell me the manifold will be the preferred option, seems like there would be less resistance. 


Are there any good alternatives to using copper pipe? I'm looking at also setting up a water heater at our campground property, but due to theft issues and generally wanting to spend as little $$ as possible, I'm thinking about using some sort of plastic pipe.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

hook up both ends of a large coil. Toss it up onto the roof of the trailer.. make sure you have circulation on sunny days.. and a T&P valve


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Use 2 50 gallon drums painted black on the barn roof filled by the garden hose for an easy "solar" shower during the warmer months of the year leading to a shower head. Not a big deal but will give you a quick and cheap shower.


----------

